# Looking for help



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok so I raise meat goats mostly boer! I'm looking to buy a new buck cuz I'm not happy with how my offspring have done. I don't think they have grown fast enough. Looking for ideas on what type of buck/ bloodlines I need to look for to produce good growing kids. Thanks


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

We like the Saanen / Boer mix because they are thick and meaty while the females produce a lot of milk. 
I've also heard that Boer / Spanish or Kiko is a good mix because the Spanish or Kiko are quite resistant to illnesses and parasites. Plus, they are a good meat breed too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Saanen cross is good...I sold several Saanen bucks to boar goat breeders to add more milk and good size...Nubian cross is good as well...I also like the lamancha cross but many cant get past the tiny ear thing lol..but lamancha are a pretty dairy stocky breed...

if you want to keep it 100% meat...look for a boar buck that will improve on your Does...look at his offspring and records of his kids growth ex....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I will take the opportunity here, just rhetorical questions that you don't have to answer. How are the kids being fed?
All kids here stay on dams for at least 3 mo.
Kids get 17.5% protein grain as soon as they start eating it. Also free choice alfalfa. The dams also get this as long as they are lactating.
Cocci can affect growth, as well as if you happen to have a buck that comes from slower growing lines.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

My kids are encouraged to eat as soon as possible and have free choice to 18% ADM meat grower. My does are on excellent pasture and get pound and half a day of 12% corn gluten and soy bean hull pellets.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

And since you brought up cocci what is the best way to treat for it? Years ago when Pygmy goats were still popular I used to have a heard of 65 does and they were so easy to take care of. I used to treat them for cocci by adding stuff to there water


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can still use Corid in the water. You can also use the medicated feed for prevention.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I know my kids feed is medicated. What are signs of cocci?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tell us about the buck you have now. Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

No I ended up selling him. He was a 2 year old red buck weighed about 225 I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ya he's a good looking guy just wish his kids grew better. Is my feeding program ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Genetics can play a role but a sign of coccidia is poor growth. The preventatives help but don't do the whole job. I would start with a fecal to include coccidia.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Where is this corid stuff u speak of found?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any farm store should have it. If the kids do have coccidia, you should really treat them individually to ensure they get correct dosage.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Treat them individually with the corid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can. There is also DiMethox and Sulmet.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot Karen. Really appreciate it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anybody feed kent feed? And if so what?


----------

